# Not to be missed.



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Dogs Today magazine October edition. Lots of interesting articles especially on behaviour :lol: but also on the vaccine debate. 

Well worth getting :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for that, will look out for it


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Ta will also look out for it.


----------

